
Show HN: Losing an argument online? Respond with fire - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/fireEffect
======
atum47
Jokes apart, the original article describing the algorithm is an excellent
reading, you should take a look.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160418004150/http://freespace....](https://web.archive.org/web/20160418004150/http://freespace.virgin.net/hugo.elias/models/m_fire.htm)

